# someone to watch over me



## AntonioLucio

An old film by Ridley Schott with a baroque piece inside not easy to discover. Probably a German composer but... Who knows? Who know it? Thanks 4 helping...


----------



## joen_cph

As regards another section of the film, someone else on youtube has identified that music as taken from Galuppi´s concerto no.4 in c-minor cf.






so give it a listen
(fast section starts around 4.15)





Both movie clips are heavily, heavily dubbed though, but I assume they are faithful to the original soundtrack as regards the music excerpts ...


----------



## AntonioLucio

joen_cph said:


> As regards another section of the film, someone else on youtube has identified that music as taken from Galuppi´s concerto no.4 in c-minor cf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so give it a listen
> (fast section starts around 4.15)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both movie clips are heavily, heavily dubbed though, but I assume they are faithful to the original soundtrack as regards the music excerpts ...


Hi there! Thanks a lot but unfortunately i miss the second one. Galuppi got few nice concertos but in this case i suspect a german composer, as well as Haydn or someother of that period :devil:


----------



## AntonioLucio

Heelp! How could be possible?


----------



## Vaneyes

Handel? First, I thought something from one of his Oboe Concerti, but on closer listening I heard a tinge of harpsichord. Anyway, investigate that era.


----------



## Tero

Play Handel opera suites. There is about a dozen.


----------



## AntonioLucio

Italians do it better!!!! Galuppi: Concerto in Fa per Cembalo e Archi :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

I never want to hear it again. That's why I don't join listening clubs.


----------

